# General > Birdwatching >  Lapland Bunting?

## lee5243

Hi,

I have just seen in my garden what i think is a winter male Lapland Bunting? I managed to get some pics from range. 
Are these common up here as ive never seen one before?

[IMG]/Users/leemacneil/Desktop/Lapland Bunting/lapland bunting 1.png[/IMG]
[IMG]/Users/leemacneil/Desktop/Lapland Bunting/lapland bunting 2.png[/IMG]
[IMG]/Users/leemacneil/Desktop/Lapland Bunting/lapland bunting 3.png[/IMG]
[IMG]/Users/leemacneil/Desktop/Lapland Bunting/lapland bunting 4.png[/IMG]

Sorry i cant seem to upload the pictures? I can email them to anyone who would like to confirm this as i'm no expert!
Cheers

----------


## sprint95m

Without having seen the photos, I would say it probably is a Lapland Bunting.
I am not sure as to how common or otherwise they are here as a wintering bird, but in my travels out and about I have sometimes seen 
what I believed to be them. They have the definite bunting body shape.

----------

